# Need Help With Evil Leprachaun Costume



## spooky (Sep 18, 2002)

Normally I would have my costume made by now, but I didn't even know what I wanted to do until today. I want to be a evil Leprachaun. Does anyone have any ideas or pictures that I could use to create a warm Evil Lady Leprachaun Costume.
Thanks in advance.

I'm just a little strange, just a little.


----------



## RebelGirl (Sep 28, 2004)

Hmm, have you ever seen those Leprachaun horror movies? If not, I would suggest heading out to rent it. You could probably try to mimic something from the movies. Makeup will be the key to finish it off. Agian, watch those movies and maybe try to mimic the look.

I hope that helps you out!


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Well, are you going for gruesome, or something more toned down? One idea would be to carry a pot of "gold".  Instead of gold, fill it with body parts (for a more gruesome costume), or gold-painted bones if you go a cuter/sexier/prettier/just-not-so-yucky route.


----------



## poleax (Oct 18, 2003)

The Scream team makes a number of wicked looking prothetics that would be good for a Leprechaun I think. You might want to check out the pictures on their website. They also have a great selection of very nasty looking realistic teeth. The prosthetics and teeth are very easy to put on and wear. Just be careful with molding the teeth. Last year I was too clumsy and impatient and broke a pair in the process. It seems like the Leprechaun clothes and hat could easily constructed out of green felt. Good luck.


----------

